# prolapse? (pic)



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i posted this in the advanced forum first and was told it may be a prolapse. what do you guys think? its an adult male and i just saw the "bubble" today. i read sugar water can help but what concentrations should i mix? thansk josh

also if you encountered this did your frod live or die?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like a prolapse to me. use preperation h on it. 
there was a topic on this same subject a bit back.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There can be differences in severity in prolapses and once they occur in a frog, there is a pretty good chance that they will reoccur unless the underlaying cause is dealt resolved. Small prolapses on occasion are known to resolve on thier own or if treated promptly. More serious prolapses may need to be manually reinserted and in some occasions held in place with a stitch. 
A prolapse should be considered a medical condition that can kill the frogs and the frog should be transfered to a clean smooth substrate like moistened unbleached paper towels. The use of the sugar or saline solution is to remove the swelling and to allow the tissue to me more readily replaced. 

Underlying causes for prolapses can include but are not limited to parasites, calcium insufficiency, and impactions. 



Ed


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I second Ed's remarks. I just replied to the other post with the same frog.
John


----------

